
Ask HN: What productivity tips have worked for you? - docuru
Can you share one or more productivity tricks that worked for you?
======
rman666
Making lists of the things you need to get done. I have found Apple Notes to
be indispensable because it syncs between my Mac and my iPhone. And, making
lists of your significant accomplishments. It’s motivating to see all you’ve
completed over time, and it makes writing status updates much easier.

------
nikivi
Defining a set of rules and processes I can follow:
[https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/focusing](https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/focusing)

~~~
docuru
Holy cow, you use githook as a blog. Nice man!

------
Wooberlyapp
1\. Exercise 2\. Taking breaks

